# thick yellow/brown urine



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

We recently moved for the summer. Came up last week & will be here for two months. I brought my hedgehog's cage & food from home, & kept some of the same fabrics that were in the cage before the move for familiar sents. Unfortunately cannot bring 2 months of water for her. She has been very sooky at night so I think she does miss our normal home.
I've noticed her urine is very thick yellow almost brown. It almost looks like she's not drinking much water. I'm guessing this is a transitional thing. Does anyone have suggestions? Or is this more than a water thing? I have seen/heard her drink some, so I know some is going in, I just don't think as much. Or maybe it's just a tummy result of the change over? Poo seems normal.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

That does not sound normal. I would syringe feed her some water. I would also find a vet ASAP.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is this fresh urine that is thick and almost brown or are you seeing it on the wheel? If you see her pee and it is like that, she should see a vet.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

It's on the wheel in the morning or tonight when I came home at 1130 pm it was on the wheel. She normally gets up & starts running around 8pm if I'm not home, so not 'fresh' but not old.

Please keep with the questions/suggestions. I will call a vet tomorrow. Unfortantely the closest one (I checked before the move, 30 min) has some basic experience with hedgehogs but they all suggest for major things to drive back to the city - 2 hrs.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If it's on the wheel and if you are having the heat we are, it has probably started to evaporate and dry out and could also be mixed with a bit of poop. Try to keep her out with you long enough that she pees and go by what fresh is like.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

she hardly ever pees while she's out. Has been litter trained not to (well as of late at least). yes to the heat! I have been syringe watering her for the past couple nights. Her energy, poop, food & even water intake seem normal from what I can tell. I am going to watch her. I'm driving into the city on Wednesday where her normal vet is (2hr drive away). I will watch and determine for then. I'm thinking it might be the combination of heat & the wheel tilt. While home her wheel was attached to the cage wall & tilted down to allow for a lot of run off. Now it's more flat as it's back on it's stand, so more urine is staying on the wheel.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Good news - seems to have been the heat. It's finally starting to cool off here. Pee was all back to normal this morning and her appetite seemed to kick in nice and strong, lots of food eating and lots of solid poos


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's good to hear!


----------

